# Do any Android devices come rooted out of the box?



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm just wondering if there are any Android devices that already have a rooted ROM installed.


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

No. No device comes rooted but technically all devices but the Nexus have a custom ROM. As each device is running a version of Android tailored by that manufacturer to fit their needs. Only the Nexus Devices run pure Android.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Rooting is not a hard task. You can easily get instructions for your model on the web.


----------

